# FSW Points for Education Plz Help



## MS khan (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a FOUR Years Bachelors Degree in Mechanical Engineering from Pakistan (Total 16 years of Education).
To qualify for FSW 67 points, I need 22 points for Education Category. Some one recently told me that I'll get 21 points. Please anyone who have had through such situation and can answer, else I would have to re-take the IELTS Test for increasing One more point. 

_1. Education:	21 OR 22/25 ??
2. Official Languages(IELTS):	20/28
3. Work Experience:	13/15
4. Age:	12/12
5. Arranged Employment:	0/10
6. Adaptability:	0/10
Total Score :	66 OR 67/100 ??_


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

MS khan said:


> I have a FOUR Years Bachelors Degree in Mechanical Engineering from Pakistan (Total 16 years of Education).
> To qualify for FSW 67 points, I need 22 points for Education Category. Some one recently told me that I'll get 21 points. Please anyone who have had through such situation and can answer, else I would have to re-take the IELTS Test for increasing One more point.
> 
> _1. Education:	21 OR 22/25 ??
> ...


The way I read the question, you only qualify for 21 points for Education.

From the Citizenship and Immigration Canada website, to qualify for 21 points, the applicant must have the following:

A Canadian post-secondary degree or diploma for a program of three years or longer, or equal

In order to get 22 points, you require the following:

*Two* or more Canadian post-secondary degrees or diplomas or equal (at least one must be for a program of at least three years)

You have ONE university degree so, provided WES confirms that it's equivalent to a Canadian degree, you only qualify for 21 points.

The only quick way around this is to improve your English language score.


----------



## MS khan (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 
Could you please elaborate what exactly the Canadian SECONDARY degree/cert. means? 
In Pakistan, this means GRAD-10(age 16). Before earning my FOUR year Engg. Degree, I went for 2-year Pre-University Certificate, GRAD-12 (age 18). If this certificate is accepted, I may not require to improve my English Language score.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MS khan said:


> In Pakistan, this means GRAD-10(age 16).



It does not mean the same thing in Canada.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

MS khan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Could you please elaborate what exactly the Canadian SECONDARY degree/cert. means?
> In Pakistan, this means GRAD-10(age 16). Before earning my FOUR year Engg. Degree, I went for 2-year Pre-University Certificate, GRAD-12 (age 18). If this certificate is accepted, I may not require to improve my English Language score.


It means that one has completed the _compulsory_ 12 years of basic education that is required before one goes on to university.

It offers no merit towards the granting of a university degree. Without a Secondary education certificate, one cannot usually enter university (there are exceptions, but they are very hard to meet).

Your GRAD-10 would likely be equivalent to Year 10 of a Canadian high school education (students are age 16 at Year 10). At this point, one is able to leave school and seek employment or possibly enrol at a _community/technical college_ (these schools _are not_ and _do not_ grant Bachelor's Degrees or other university degrees). One _cannot_ attend university in Canada with a Grade 10 education.

Your GRAD-12 would likely be equivalent to Year 12 (age 18, the final year) of a Canadian high school education.
At this point, one is able to leave school to seek employment, enrol in and attend classes at a _community college_ or _technical_ school (some technical schools have the ability to grant university degrees, but most _do not_) or attend university, provided that one's end of year grades are high enough to gain an offer of admission.


Your GRAD-12 certificate _is not_ an acceptable alternative for an English language ability test.

If I were you, I would look at studying for and re-sitting the IELTS test to try to get a better score, as only results from an _officially recognised_ test provider will be accepted in regards to verifying your English language ability.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

*FSW Application in Jeopardy*

Hello,

I am having the same points but my problem is that i realized it after submitting the application. My application was reached on 17th Sep to Immigration and Citizentship department.

1.	Education:	21 OR 22/25 ??
2.	Official Languages(IELTS):	20/28
3.	Work Experience:	13/15
4.	Age:	12/12
5.	Arranged Employment:	0/10
6.	Adaptability:	0/10
Total Score :	66 OR 67/100 ??

I considered 22 points for Education, however, it is 21 in actual. So my total score is 66 while i was considering it as 67 and worst thing is i have already sent my application. Now i am planning to include Spouse IELTS which is scheduled on 18th Oct and I will get the result on 2nd Nov. 

I am not sure by then i will get my application back after rejection or not. The address on the application is my current which i am about to change as i am living in Abu Dhabi, UAE on contractual job and shifting home is very frequent here.

Please suggest what should i do to inform CIC to send my documents back so i could attach the Spouse IELTS result by Nov and send it back. Or they keep my application even after rejection and i will send the IELTS results along with modified application.

If CIC send me back my application by normal post and i dont get the application, I will loose my orignal documents e.g. IELTS & ECA report.etc.


Please suggest a good approach. Thanks.


----------

